# Wine aint done but the labels are



## Woodbee (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I been piddeling with labes for wine that won't be done much before Christmas. This is just about as much fun as sitting and watching an airlock.



























As I can see uploading these pics, I need to go back and do some more work.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking good there!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice classy labels. Some of the font is hard to read because of the colors but that could just be in these photos.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2009)

Woodbee said:


> Well I been piddeling with labes for wine that won't be done much before Christmas. This is just about as much fun as sitting and watching an airlock.


 
They look great, but you might want to add another 's' to this one ... unless it's *really* dry!


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 27, 2009)

oppsssssssssss


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 28, 2009)

Bob, that is a very nice Peach Wine label... what software are you using?
HB


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 29, 2009)

Bill No fancy program. I take the pics off of Photobucket, stick them into Windows "Paint" and then start adjusting and adding text. Obviously there isnt spell check there. It's kind of fun


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep pretty nice, hope they print out clearer then they have posted here. That is a problem when usig some of the smaller pics on a website and blowing them up so before you go hog wild with editing them with all your info try printing 1 first. I use http://www.allposters.com/ to find pics and edit them with Microsoft Picture it or sometimes Adobe Photoshop CS which is a vert expensive program but also very hard to use if you dont know what your doing, I barely know how to use it but have learned a few things just because most other programs wont do these things.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

Woodbee said:


> Bill No fancy program. I take the pics off of Photobucket, stick them into Windows "Paint" and then start adjusting and adding text. Obviously there isnt spell check there. It's kind of fun




Maybe I need to revisit MS Paint... I haven't used that program in quite a few years. As far as Spellcheck is concerned... remember what President Andrew Jackson said... "I don't have much use for a man who can't spell a word at least three different ways."
Take care...
HB


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

If you have a digital camera chances are it came with a decent editing program that youve installed in your computer, mine came with Picture It and this program is very easy and works great, way better then paint.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

You're right again, Wade. I have a program that came with my Olympus Camedia camera and I also noticed I have programs with my HP printer and my Lexmark All-in-One printer/scanner/fax.
Thanks for waking me up... duh.
HB


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Very Cool, there are always programs on our computers that we just never seem to know they are there.


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2009)

The Gimp is a GREAT piece of software. It has a bit of a curve for the fancy stuff, but it's worth a few minutes to get the basics down. It's FREE, mature and under active development. I've been using it for years. Not much you can do with Adobe that can't be done with it.

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

BobF said:


> The Gimp is a GREAT piece of software. It has a bit of a curve for the fancy stuff, but it's worth a few minutes to get the basics down. It's FREE, mature and under active development. I've been using it for years. Not much you can do with Adobe that can't be done with it.
> 
> http://www.gimp.org/



Bob... Gimp is the open-source freeware equivalent(?) of Photoshop, isn't it? I've heard good things about it.
HB


----------



## BobF (Nov 30, 2009)

Hilbilly Bill said:


> Bob... Gimp is the open-source freeware equivalent(?) of Photoshop, isn't it? I've heard good things about it.
> HB


 
It's not an exact copy of PS, but it's darn good!


----------



## dmulligan (Feb 24, 2010)

Another great free editor for Windows is called Paint (punt) net. The url is getpaint (punt) net. Punt = dot

Sorry about the lack of proper links but this forum won't let me post them until my sixth post  I'll try to remember to come back and edit this post once I've posted more.


----------

